# naps gear order question !! naps reps ?



## dsm16geezus (Mar 1, 2011)

hey guys new to the forum but have read endless threads on this site and i can see thiers alot of smart people on here. i have ordered with naps gear for a total of 3 times. first order was for 1 bag of clen to test the waters and i did recieve in 2 weeks. 2nd order was much larger and order was placed on jan 22nd and i still have not recieved it. i placed a third order with a friend on feb 15th and recieved it today march 1st. i found it weird that an order placed 1 month later from my 2nd had been recieved within a lil less the 2 weeks. i wrote up a ticket and james responsed with orders in the month of jan are coming in a little late. anyone having this problem ? thanks for any input guys and girls !!


----------



## dsm16geezus (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

bullshit.

u should have to wait that long.

I'm sure it will come. check the post mark when it arrives to make sure it was mailed on the day they said it was sent.

very slow delivery with naps lately


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 2, 2011)

Orders have really been slow coming out December and January.
If its not here in a few weeks you will get a reship.


----------



## dsm16geezus (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks guys i hope to get it soon. that was the order i really wanted lol.


----------



## son of zeus (Mar 3, 2011)

Naps is g2g but they are ssslllloooowwww

Im still waiting for a order that supposedly shipped feb 4th myself


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2011)

my order from naps shipped on jan 19 and I received it around feb 25. Everybody is saying that the jan orders are slower than usual. I don't know for my next order who I'm gonna go with, but if it wasn't for the prices I would go with WP. everybody says wp shipping is crazy fast.


----------



## carli (Mar 4, 2011)

whats that moneygram/ western union thing all about fellas does anyone know? thought it would have been a simple visa card payment or somethin along then lines, cant order now


----------



## Sinner39 (Mar 4, 2011)

carli said:


> whats that moneygram/ western union thing all about fellas does anyone know? thought it would have been a simple visa card payment or somethin along then lines, cant order now



You send the money that way bro its the only way to order from them. Don't worry its legit. only thing though is you have to pay a wu fee about 22 dollars or so.


----------



## prop01 (Mar 4, 2011)

carli said:


> whats that moneygram/ western union thing all about fellas does anyone know? thought it would have been a simple visa card payment or somethin along then lines, cant order now


 
I would almost be leery of any supplier that honored a credit card . I have used this method many times as well as most peeps .


----------



## prop01 (Mar 4, 2011)

. only thing though is you have to pay a wu fee about 22 dollars or so.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thats right , the more you send the more you pay to send it .
> Gear fee ... shipping fee ... insurance fee , err ripoff ...wire funds fee ..it all adds up .


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 5, 2011)

carli said:


> whats that moneygram/ western union thing all about fellas does anyone know? thought it would have been a simple visa card payment or somethin along then lines, cant order now


Using a credit card to buy gear leaves a paper trail.
It may be legal but still you don't want your details floating around on the black market do you ?
Send cash Via WP and its all good.
The WU fee is a bitch but its worth it.


prop01 said:


> Thats right , the more you send the more you pay to send it .
> Gear fee ... shipping fee ... insurance fee , err ripoff ...wire funds fee ..it all adds up .



Gear fee - Well you have to pay for it of course.
Shipping does cost money so you get charged.
Insurance.....never seen anyone pay insurance.
The Wu fee's are a bitch but in the end it works out better.


----------



## dsm16geezus (Mar 5, 2011)

got my stuff today woo hoo !!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## prop01 (Mar 5, 2011)

dsm16geezus said:


> got my stuff today woo hoo !!!!


 

             YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## prop01 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gear fee - Well you have to pay for it of course.
Shipping does cost money so you get charged.
Insurance.....never seen anyone pay insurance.
The Wu fee's are a bitch but in the end it works out better.[/QUOTE]
  Insurance .. sorry didn't mean naps . At least two other sponsers charge for this .


----------

